# 2006 23Krs And 2006 Nissan Titan



## CaptainRon (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying a 2006 23KRS that I would tow with my 2006 Nissan Titan with the Big Tow package. The Titan specs are:

Max Trailer Weight: 9400lbs
Max Tongue Weight: 940 lbs
Max GCVWR: 14822

From the specs that I have seen on the 23KRS my biggest concern is the tongue weight.

Shipping Weight:	4990
Carrying Capacity:	2010
Hitch:	565

I'm not going to have 2000 lbs of stuff to load into it, so I won't be close to the max trailer weight of the Titan, but I would be putting about 600lbs into the garage area near the front, and based on some posts I've read on here about 50% of that will transfer to the tongue weight, so that puts me at approximately 865 without considering the propane, equalizing hitch, etc. I think it's cutting it too close. What do you guys think? Is anyone towing a 23KRS with a Titan and that kind of load in the garage?

Thanks!

...ron


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I believe with the Equalizer set up you could adjust it to compensate for the extra tounge weight. From what I read each set up takes alot of dialing in on the Equalizer. Sounds like a safe and fun set up, post pics when your all hooked up.

Shane


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

You won't have a problem with that combo.I don't even know my 21rs is there sometimes.
You will need a WD Hitch though.Equalizer is the one I went with.I have seen the Reese and like mine better.


----------



## Jim B (Mar 26, 2010)

Check on the factory hitch for details. Most will have the specs stamped on it stating gross hitch weight with and without a weight distribution hitch. I think the max tongue weight is usually almost double if you add a WDH.

I have the Equalizer with 1200lb bars. It is a good and low maintenance setup.

Good luck.
Jim


----------



## CaptainRon (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, Gang... the factory hitch is rated for 1000 lbs.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Seems like things are ok so far. The only other thing I'd check is what payload/cargo room do you have in your Titan. Your tongue weight will count against the payload/cargo capacity. That is calculated by subtracting vehicle and cargo from the GVWR. If you put carry lots of stuff in your truck... that may mean you use up your payload capacity much sooner than towing capacity... which is generally the curse of all 1/2 ton trucks... especially the crew cabs.


----------



## CaptainRon (Jun 1, 2009)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Seems like things are ok so far. The only other thing I'd check is what payload/cargo room do you have in your Titan. Your tongue weight will count against the payload/cargo capacity. That is calculated by subtracting vehicle and cargo from the GVWR. If you put carry lots of stuff in your truck... that may mean you use up your payload capacity much sooner than towing capacity... which is generally the curse of all 1/2 ton trucks... especially the crew cabs.


Good point. I've been trying to figure that out and it looks like we're OK...

Curb weight SWB 5,286
Fuel 175lbs
People 400 lbs
cargo 150 lbs

Total weight - 6011 (approx)

Gross Vehicle Weight Rating SWB 7,200

so that gives me about 1180 lbs. for the tongue weight. That gives me enough extra for some slop in my calculations. My estimate for the cargo is intentionally high. The heaviest stuff in the bed of the truck right now is a cooler full of ice and meat, and that will be in the trailer instead if we go with a toy hauler (we cook BBQ competitions and are towing a 6x12 single axle cargo trailer now). I should get to a scale to verify everything as well.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

CaptainRon said:


> so that gives me about 1180 lbs. for the tongue weight. That gives me enough extra for some slop in my calculations. My estimate for the cargo is intentionally high. The heaviest stuff in the bed of the truck right now is a cooler full of ice and meat, and that will be in the trailer instead if we go with a toy hauler (we cook BBQ competitions and are towing a 6x12 single axle cargo trailer now). I should get to a scale to verify everything as well.


Cool....

The only thing that has explicitly been mentioned, but I'm sure it's not a problem, is the front and rear axle ratings (GAWR). You'd use the Equalizer to shift weight between the axles anyway, but it'd be good to know the specific GAWR. When you get everything weighed you'll have weights per axle, so you'll have that as a reference point.

Just curious..where are you getting your GVWR from? From the door jamb sticker, or from another source?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Your tongue weight will be right at 1000 lbs. With 800lbs in the garage you will be 1200lbs.

Both of those numbers will turn a Titan into a Tail Dragger Titan. Youll need a 1400 lb equlaizer to even begin to feel safe towing any model Roo with a 1/2 ton.

Carey


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Uh, what kinda gear ratio you got in the rear end of that Titan? I hope it is at least 4.xx . That will help you on the hills.
Get some good load range 'C' six ply or 'D' eight ply tires for your truck. 'P' rated is for cars and don't have a decent load rating or stiff enough sidewall. You don't want no sway.
New tires are fun too








Have a good one !


----------

